# Greta Van Fleet



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Was in Windsor a couple of weeks ago and heard these guys on WRIF. Since then I have heard them here on local radio. I look forward to hearing more. Although I'm not sure about that band name. LOL 






Pretty good live as well.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Certainly not breaking any new ground, but an effective Zeppelin sound-a-like.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I definitely agree. But I do like those two songs. Heard a couple others that are just ok. And they do a cover of cactus's cover of Howlin' wolfs 'Evil'. One of my favourite high octane songs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One local radio station keeps posting about them. To be honest I wish they were pushing local content more.

We have led zep tunes, dont need a second one IMO. But thats me.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Somewhere these guys are a local band and now they are getting there break. This is the music that moves them, so no big deal if they sound somewhat like zep. Most music is derivative of something else anyway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> We have led zep tunes, don't need a second one IMO. But thats me.


@Budda Your response really surprised me. 

IMO, we need a second of anything that is live and good quality...no matter which genre/style/etc.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Somewhere these guys are a local band and now they are getting there break. This is the music that moves them, so no big deal if they sound somewhat like zep. Most music is derivative of something else anyway.


You never know, they may find their own sound at some point. Rush was pretty Zepplin'ish in their early days too


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> @Budda Your response really surprised me.
> 
> IMO, we need a second of anything that is live and good quality...no matter which genre/style/etc.


I dont disagree. Its the local station touting them daily when we have a bunch of really good radio bands right here at home. I dont think my friends killer rock band gets any radio play, despite decent city-sanctioned gigs. 

Im not worried about if the band is good or not, it's the relative blind eye to local talent by one of the stations that bugs me. But they are owned by chorus media and no doubt that order went to all the major rock stations they own. At least another station has mentioned this band *and* has local talent showcased on a regular basis.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hear you in regards to what the stations choose to play. When it come to playing Canadian content it is the same stuff all the time. Last time I heard Q107 play Mahogany Rush was probably 15 years ago and that was on one of the specialty shows. Curiously it wasn't Q that play Greta. Anyone know if 94.9 is Corus?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Huh. And I thought you had found a vehicle for Budda to carry to gear to their gigs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fretzel said:


> I hear you in regards to what the stations choose to play. When it come to playing Canadian content it is the same stuff all the time. Last time I heard Q107 play Mahogany Rush was probably 15 years ago and that was on one of the specialty shows. Curiously it wasn't Q that play Greta. Anyone know if 94.9 is Corus?


If it's got a catchy name, it's probably Corus.

London used to have a segment to showcase local talent, and around the time the curator left for a new station they canned the segment. I'm fortunate I got to hear my own original music played on a radio station at al (at 11pm on a weeknight) but I was sad to see it go. I believe the same type of thing runs on a Corus station in the Hamilton area.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This guy articulates similar thoughts to mine on GVF...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Although they have a lot of zep influence, they also sound alot like Wolfmother....joker and the thief:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Scottone said:


> You never know, they may find their own sound at some point. Rush was pretty Zepplin'ish in their early days too


You have to laugh at yourself, but when I first heard "In the Dark" by Billy Squier on the fm I was convinced it was new Zep. I was desperate and that's what I'm sticking to. Listen to it and I swear you can hear a little Plant/Page in their somewhere.

[video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm more than happy that it's not rap.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> This guy articulates similar thoughts to mine on GVF...


If they don't evolve a bit I'm not sure how far they can go. I like it, and am really pleased to hear kids play what I consider to be music, real vocals, real guitar, bass, and drums, no autotune, no pounding inane beat. But that's just me 

When I think of bands like this i think of these guys. They did it better than most but i don't hear from them any more, that's a pity.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

These guys rock, nice to see some young kids rocking out.


----------

